# Обучение взрослого на аккордеоне



## vadim 36 (30 Янв 2016)

коллеги подскажите пожалуйста с чего начать обучение взрослого на аккордеоне  . может какой хороший учебник посоветуете. давно не вникал в педагогику лет двадцать. может ссылку видео интересное какое. ..


----------



## Игорь Звукач (30 Янв 2016)

Все что было, так и осталось... Самоучитель игры на аккордеоне А. Мирек


----------



## vadim 36 (31 Янв 2016)

Да , пожалуй Мирек - самый лучший самоучитель на аккордеоне который я помню  , спасибо. Может подскажете где скачать. ..


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2016)

*vadim 36*, 

https://yadi.sk/i/XfBLe75Bo3nyW


----------



## любитель (26 Апр 2016)

Хм.. начинать надо с первого шага. Однако неясно автор раньше учился музыке или , там закончил хотя бы музшколу? Если автор учился в музшколе - то проблем в общем то и нет. А ежели с НУЛЯ да лет в сорок.. пять..   боюсь что не осилить...Ну и задать СЕБЕ вопрос - зачем?  Потом следует выбор инструмента и его приобретение...отыскание преподавателя - хотя бы на раннем этапе...тяжело... блин.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2016)

любитель (26.04.2016, 18:47) писал:


> А ежели с НУЛЯ да лет в сорок.. пять..


не надо на нас 45-ти летних сразу крест ставить... Если есть желание - горы можно свернуть. Трудно, но можно


----------



## любитель (26 Апр 2016)

vev писал:


> не надо на нас 45-ти летних сразу крест ставить...


Ну что Вы СЭР.. мне под 60и крестом я только гирей себя осеняю а тут... Идёт понимание что ЕСЛИ РАНЕЕ  человек не играл вааще - то не верю что выйдет у него.. хотя? Всякие Паганини бывают..


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2016)

Это не вопрос веры... Безусловно, достижения отнесенные ко времени, будут на порядок менее выраженные, чем при занятиях в детстве, но они безусловно будут.


----------



## yura426 (27 Апр 2016)

эх вы  душите  энтузиастов, мне  вот 60, полгода  назад  приобрел  аккордеон  - сам выучил по  слуху  несколько произведений  народной музыки , конечно  пришел  к выводу  . что без нот  пробуксовка   и тем не менее  - если  есть желание и  установка  то... Занимаюсь по 2-3  часа в день,  всем  удачи


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Апр 2016)

Юрий, тут никто никого не душит. Песенки, народные мелодии, застольные произведения- под силу всем. 

Однако идти дальше и глубже для людей в возрасте- сложно. Очень желательна база. Пусть полузабытая, но база. Я вот ДМШ по ф-но посещал с 1969 по 1976 гг, и не играл ни на чём много лет. Сейчас всё вспомнил. И мозги вспомнили, и руки. Средненько играю на пианино, аккордеоне, гармони, гитаре. На баяне- откровенно туп, увы... Хотя несведующие люди говорят- хорошо играю. Но я ж понимаю, я ж сознаЮ...


----------



## separatist (1 Май 2016)

Всем здрасте.   В тему хочу сказать... мне щас 51 , год назад купил себе баян, до этого в руки его никогда не брал...   и например такая и подобные темки мне под силу сейчас.  Не знаю успех хороший или нет ?  Люди тут в основном продвинутые и хотелось бы знать мнение... Изучаю инструмент по подобным урокам...https://yadi.sk/i/kOC0Hh4UrRXyk


----------



## vev (2 Май 2016)

*separatist*, а по-человечески не пробовали?... Ну к чему этот трахадром с "ткни в эту кнопку и подержи столько"? Ноты народ придумал для того, чтобы можно было играть без такого рода заморочек


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

vev писал:


> *separatist*, а по-человечески не пробовали?... Ну к чему этот трахадром с "ткни в эту кнопку и подержи столько"? Ноты народ придумал для того, чтобы можно было играть без такого рода заморочек


пробовал и по человечески, не получается как то...  но наверно  стар я нотную грамоту изучать...  Но у меня хорошая зрительная память и слух вроде неплохой, схватываю на лету такое обучение )).   И вроде как человек с тобой общается, что то говорит...хм.    Ну был бы в моём круге хоть один знакомый музыкант или преподаватель , может и по человечески получилось бы.  У меня и в детстве так было на гитаре  - что препод показал на занятии то и запомнил , а ноты ((((. Да  и слишком сложные вещи , вряд ли суждено мне уже сыграть  ,  в 30 - 35 я легко бы пошел учиться куда , да вот жизнь слишком сложновата была в те времена... не у меня одного... ))


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

separatist писал:


> vev писал:*separatist*, а по-человечески не пробовали?... Ну к чему этот трахадром с "ткни в эту кнопку и подержи столько"? Ноты народ придумал для того, чтобы можно было играть без такого рода заморочекпробовал и по человечески, не получается как то...  но наверно  стар я нотную грамоту изучать...  Но у меня хорошая зрительная память и слух вроде неплохой, схватываю на лету такое обучение )).   И вроде как человек с тобой общается, что то говорит...хм.    Ну был бы в моём круге хоть один знакомый музыкант или преподаватель , может и по человечески получилось бы.  У меня и в детстве так было на гитаре  - что препод показал на занятии то и запомнил , а ноты ((((. Да  и слишком сложные вещи , вряд ли суждено мне уже сыграть  ,  в 30 - 35 я легко бы пошел учиться куда , да вот жизнь слишком сложновата была в те времена... не у меня одного... ))   VEV ,  я когда полтора года назад , загорелся  баяном , кинулся искать какого хоть учителя по ДК и муз школам и ничего так и не нашел.   А в одном ДКа меня просветили , что баян это РУССКИЙ  инструмент оказывается... и всё вытекающее.   А живу я в Украинской части Донбасса , до чего антирусская истерия дойти может...(((   суки...


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

vev писал:


> *separatist*, а по-человечески не пробовали?... Ну к чему этот трахадром с "ткни в эту кнопку и подержи столько"? Ноты народ придумал для того, чтобы можно было играть без такого рода заморочек


   попытался ответить тебе , VEV ,  но путаюсь где -что писать , первый раз на форуме ))


----------



## vev (2 Май 2016)

*separatist*, ну, не знаю... Самоучители никто не отменял пока... Там про нотную грамоту написано обычно вполне разумно. Гляньте на досуге. Может еще не все потеряно


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

vev писал:


> *separatist*, ну, не знаю... Самоучители никто не отменял пока... Там про нотную грамоту написано обычно вполне разумно. Гляньте на досуге. Может еще не все потеряно


А по другому , всё потеряно ? ))


----------



## Y.P. (2 Май 2016)

separatist (02.05.2016, 09:54) писал:


> А по другому , всё потеряно ? ))


Я так думаю, что и по другому не все потеряно.
Но в конце-концов все равно придется изучать ноты. Это если серьезно увлечься. Возможности увеличиваются сразу на порядок.


----------



## Gross (2 Май 2016)

separatist (02.05.2016, 08:41) писал:


> меня просветили , что баян это РУССКИЙ инструмент оказывается...


 тем не менее, играют на нём и в Украине


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

Gross писал:


> separatist (02.05.2016, 08:41) писал:меня просветили , что баян это РУССКИЙ инструмент оказывается... тем не менее, играют на нём и в Украине


Тем не менее и вареники на масленицу вместо москальских блинов объявили на полном серьёзе...))  Дебилов хватает во все времена... (((


----------



## separatist (2 Май 2016)

Y.P. писал:


> separatist (02.05.2016, 09:54) писал:А по другому , всё потеряно ? ))
> Я так думаю, что и по другому не все потеряно.
> Но в конце-концов все равно придется изучать ноты. Это если серьезно увлечься. Возможности увеличиваются сразу на порядок.


Y.P. писал:


> Y.P. написал(а):
> 
> 
> > separatist (02.05.2016, 09:54) писал:А по другому , всё потеряно ? ))
> ...


Согласен головой , но страшновато как то...  как сесть за изучение китайского :- ))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

vev (26.04.2016, 18:53) писал:


> не надо на нас 45-ти летних сразу крест ставить... Если есть желание - горы можно свернуть. Трудно, но можно


 Простите за грубость. А пример "сворачивания гор" в этом возрасте можете показать?


----------



## Y.P. (2 Май 2016)

separatist (02.05.2016, 13:53) писал:


> ]Согласен головой , но страшновато как то...  как сесть за изучение китайского :- ))


 Поверьте, страшного ничего нет! Но есть радость успеха, побед, хотя бы перед самим собой.
И не так страшен...
Дорогу осилит...
Глаза боятся а руки делают! 
Ну еще много подобного можно сказать. Будьте оптимистом и все получится. Музыка этого стоит!


----------



## vev (2 Май 2016)

*dmitrijgoncharov2008*,
Дима, Вам опять неймется? 

Как только Вам, уважаемый, удастся достичь столь же высоких результатов в столь разносторонних областях, Вы сможете мне тыкать моим дилетантским уровнем владения инструментом. Ну а до тех пор, пока Вы не имеете столь же выдающихся достижений, просьба сидеть и не выпендриваться. Готов выслушать Вас  после первого же запущенного Вами сверхпроводящего магнита, ну или на худой конец - починенного самостоятельно электронного устройства.

Для меня музыка - хобби, а не работа, как для Вас. Я занимаюсь ей в свободное от множества других дел, время. Чего достиг - того достиг.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

vev (02.05.2016, 18:23) писал:


> Дима, Вам опять неймется?


 Честно говоря, не понял намёка. Я не про Вас и не про себя. К тому же свой пример "сворачивания гор" я могу показать если что.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

*vev*, короче говоря - слушайте. 

Этого я добился всего-навсего за три года ежедневных 5-6 часовых занятий. До этого у меня даже фортепиано не было. Возможно, что для баяниста такое исполнение - это маленький, но подвиг. О чем мне и сказали на кафедре общего фортепиано. Но конкурс Чайковского я бы всё равно не осилил. Максимум - 1 тур. А мне тогда был 21 год. Какие же горы Вы надеетесь свернуть в 45? Смотрите внимательно -


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Май 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> А пример "сворачивания гор" в этом возрасте можете показать?


Легко. Если человек в 50 лет по нотам (неуверенно, щурясь в очках, с потными ладошками и дрожью в коленях) сыграет первый раз в жизни "Во поле берёзка стояла",- он герой, он свернул горы. Горы внутри себя. Это уже его личный маленький подвиг.

А Вы имели ввиду что? Победу в межпланетном конкурсе? Зачем?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly (02.05.2016, 19:07) писал:


> А Вы имели ввиду что? Победу в межпланетном конкурсе? Зачем?


 Это не я имел ввиду. Мне сказали про горы, а не про холмик на родном дачном участке. Ну а Вы что скажете по поводу моего видео? Для меня это подвиг и возможно - горы. А для конкурса Чайковского - холмик. Да, кстати, музыка для меня - давно уже не работа.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Май 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> Ну а Вы что скажете по поводу моего видео?


Скажу. Очень хорошо. Видно вдохновение и работу.
Надо поработать с постановкой кистей и локтями, с пользованием педалью, и на фортиссимо так уж не вколачивать сваи в клавиши. Видимо, экспрессия)).


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly (02.05.2016, 19:33) писал:


> Видимо, экспрессия)).


 И на том спасибо!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (2 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly (02.05.2016, 19:33) писал:


> Надо поработать с постановкой кистей и локтями,


 Боли в которых напоминают о себе и по сей день...


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Май 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> Боли в которых напоминают о себе и по сей день...


Дмитрий, Вы мне по строению и по пропорциям напоминаете Арсения Есаулкова, одного из моих любимых пианистов. Длинные рычаги, сутулая посадка, рост. И ступни. У Вас какой размер обуви?
Арсений играет на чувствах, Вы- на ударной технике. Всё поправимо))


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (4 Май 2016)

Kuzalogly (04.05.2016, 16:00) писал:


> Дмитрий, Вы мне по строению и по пропорциям напоминаете Арсения Есаулкова, одного из моих любимых пианистов. Длинные рычаги, сутулая посадка, рост. И ступни. У Вас какой размер обуви?Арсений играет на чувствах, Вы- на ударной технике. Всё поправимо))


 Сутулость сейчас - намного меньше. Т.к. после расставания с баяном не приходится "рефлекторно" наклоняться вперёд. 
Размер - 46.
Поправлять в мои 35 уже совсем нечего. Жизнь давно всё поправила. Одним пианистом меньше - одним больше. Тем более - хреновым. Пианистов и так хватает. Кстати, Капустин за роялем тоже сутулится. А рост у него не больше среднего. 
Я представляю, что со стороны выгляжу как карикатура.


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (4 Май 2016)

Вот посмотрите, только это - другой уровень -


----------



## dr.kolobok (14 Сен 2017)

Всем привет. Начну из далека... в детстве в 5кл. решил научиться играть на аккордеоне,дома лежал детский , купил самоучитель выучил малёха ноты и пошло поехало, но уперся в изучение левой клавиатуры (басы) и все, никто толком подсказать ничего не мог,в ДМШ хотел записаться ,не взяли. сказали берут только с 1класса. Дальше, до армии играл в оркестре(класс трубы) в ДК.
Два года назад ребенок пошел в муз.школу,жена отдала её на класс флейты( я бы конечно отдал  на аккордеон) может для девочки это лучше,пока играет на блокфлейте до 3 класса,купил себе такую же и стал учиться вместе с ней т.к. желание у неё иногда пропадало брать инструмент совсем в руки  то личным примером привлекал её к занятиям т.к. хотела выкинуть эту флейту очень далеко, но тяжелый вступительный этап прошел , сейчас по легче. 
Прошу прощение за длинное предисловие )). А мне в 48 ударило в голову все-таки взять аккордеон ( трубу домашние не одобрили), благо информации много с левой клавиатурой разобрался на начальном уровне , учусь пока по самоучителю В.Лушникова , Мирека искал но проще его распечатать. У меня две главные проблемы , первое это память , по нотам играешь.начинаешь учить наизусть. ..торможение то помню то не помню,пальцы по моему быстрей запоминают чем голова ((, и хочу найти хорошие гаммы для четкого изучения клавиатуры, что бы в слепую знать на какую ноту и где нажимать. да и упражнение для пальцев будет не плохо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Сен 2017)

Не всё так сложно. И не всё так просто. Хотя я консу не кончал... 

Автоматизм попадания в ноты вырабатывается только практикой игры различных произведений.. А гаммы- для другого, для постановки пальцев в аппликатуре, для тренировки мелкой моторики, для повышения своих возможностей в приёмах  игры, и т.д.  Могу ошибаться в терминах, уж как могу...


----------



## vev (14 Сен 2017)

*dr.kolobok*,

а зачем Вам гаммы? Клавиатура прекрасно изучается на реальных пьесках. 
Я бы посоветовал взять хоть несколько уроков у преподавателя для постановки инструмента и руки. Будет полезно (если хороший препод попадется). Ну и время от времени заниматься с преподом. Гаммы нужны для другого и Вам не особенно полезны ИМХО

Чтобы играть вслепую, надо сразу играть по возможности, не глядя на клаву и рука достаточно быстро "откалибруется" и будет попадать куда следует.


----------



## dr.kolobok (14 Сен 2017)

были мысли уже давно,на счет препода, только  то девица молодая то цены не гуманные )),поэтому пока сам. А с ребенком в ДМШ пойду надо поузновать, сейчас как раз учеба пошла все из отпусков вернулись.


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Сен 2017)

dr.kolobok писал:


> были мысли уже давно,на счет препода, только  то девица молодая то цены не гуманные )),поэтому пока сам. А с ребенком в ДМШ пойду надо поузновать, сейчас как раз учеба пошла все из отпусков вернулись.


Сбросте Скайп. Бесплатно пообщаемся. 35 лет стажа.


----------



## dr.kolobok (17 Сен 2017)

Евгений51 писал:


> dr.kolobok писал:были мысли уже давно,на счет препода, только  то девица молодая то цены не гуманные )),поэтому пока сам. А с ребенком в ДМШ пойду надо поузновать, сейчас как раз учеба пошла все из отпусков вернулись.Сбросте Скайп. Бесплатно пообщаемся. 35 лет стажа.


буду очень признателен  )) ,попробую только в конце месяца , надо камеру взять , ноут. полетел а на стационарнике нет.


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2017)

*Евгений51*,

Евгений! Устал удалять "битые" сообщения. Так ли уж нужно заниматься цитированием, если оно все равно не проходит?


----------



## dr.kolobok (11 Окт 2017)

Извинясь сразу, может не в той теме спрашиваю. Не подскажите , может некоторые произведения  , пусть даже пока самые простые , учить наизусть ,а не тупо играть по нотам. Я думаю это поможет в обучении.


----------



## nvk (12 Окт 2017)

vev (14.09.2017, 13:20) писал:


> Чтобы играть вслепую, надо сразу играть по возможности, не глядя на клаву и рука достаточно быстро "откалибруется" и будет попадать куда следует. ))  .. рука достаточно быстро "откалибруется"...при игре стандартов, чем собственно гаммы и являются, но не только...лучший вариант гамма + упражнение + пьеса в одном роде...эффект обеспечен)) комплекс..господа...комплекс...если что то пропустить получается не то это как язык учить...я вот писать и читать не буду.а только говорить))


----------



## dr.kolobok (12 Окт 2017)

nvk/ писал:


> vev (14.09.2017, 13:20) писал:Чтобы играть вслепую, надо сразу играть по возможности, не глядя на клаву и рука достаточно быстро "откалибруется" и будет попадать куда следует. ))  .. рука достаточно быстро "откалибруется"...при игре стандартов, чем собственно гаммы и являются, но не только...лучший вариант гамма + упражнение + пьеса в одном роде...эффект обеспечен)) комплекс..господа...комплекс...если что то пропустить получается не то это как язык учить...я вот писать и читать не буду.а только говорить))


спасибо, вы мне ссылку не скиньте на такой комплекс ,в самоучителях таких нет.


----------



## nvk (13 Окт 2017)

dr.kolobok (12.10.2017, 12:00) писал:


> спасибо, вы мне ссылку не скиньте на такой комплекс ,в самоучителях таких нет.  Здравствуйте, так их нигде нет...это каждый самостоятельно делает. или учитель ученику...ну к примеру: играет гамму хроматическую, гамму до мажор ( всё правой рукой хотя бы ), затем берёте в том же самоучителе известный этюд Черни на хроматическую же гамму с элементами ( отрывками, частями , как хотите назовите ) гаммы до мажор и играете...


----------



## dr.kolobok (20 Окт 2017)

nvk/ писал:


> dr.kolobok (12.10.2017, 12:00) писал:спасибо, вы мне ссылку не скиньте на такой комплекс ,в самоучителях таких нет.  Здравствуйте, так их нигде нет...это каждый самостоятельно делает. или учитель ученику...ну к примеру: играет гамму хроматическую, гамму до мажор ( всё правой рукой хотя бы ), затем берёте в том же самоучителе известный этюд Черни на хроматическую же гамму с элементами ( отрывками, частями , как хотите назовите ) гаммы до мажор и играете...


добрый день. при игре на инструменте на клаву никогда не смотрю, единственное в самом начале на первую ноту, смотрю в основном на ноты, потом стараюсь по памяти. я понимаю , ничего быстро не делается. к сожалению на среднем пальце порезано сухожилие, давно и не сильно, последняя фаланга не сгибается , ничего страшного , просто чувствуется маленький дискомфорт будто он отстраняется от игры.
Попробую попозже скинуть аудио файлы, что бы послушали основные ошибки, если это не затруднит.


----------



## bulkinpv (2 Апр 2018)

Всем привет! Мне 41 год. В школе занимался в школьном духовом оркестре, играл на альте, но длилось это год, потом школу поменял и все сошло на нет. Лет с 30 появилось желание играть на аккордеоне, но оно просто теплилось. В 35 лет подарили бу аккордеон Meteor Royal Standart 3/4. Но в это время у меня как родился второй ребенок и как не старался найти время на регулярное обучение, так и нашел. Потом появились и другие увлечения и аккордеон так и стоял на месте. Но  вот 2 недели назад опять торкнуло. Скачал себе самоучитель Мирека, купил простейший пюпитр и начал заниматься. Каждый день стараюсь заниматься по часу. Конечно трудно осваивать нотную грамотность. Задача у меня определенная - научиться исполнять несложные произведения, чтобы петь с друзьями и родственниками по праздникам и другим радостным событиям. Петь мы любим, но к сожалению в компаниях есть максимум это гитары у кого-то. Очень нравится как излагает материал Альфред Мирек, пока все понятно и все решает только практика. Конечно хотелось бы взять несколько уроков у частного преподавателя для правильной постановки рук и т.д., плюс разбираться с дальнейшим усложнением нотной грамотности. Но, к сожалению, предложений в интернете очень много и как выбрать я не знаю. Может быть кто-то посоветует или есть возможность у кого пообщаться по Скайпу. В самоучителе Мирека есть фраза, что курс рассчитан на 3 года при условии ежедневной практики не менее часа и это время у меня есть. Торопиться некуда. Еще у меня есть задача увлечь музыкой своего младшего сына на собственном примере. Физической культурой я его уже увлек на своем примере.

ПЫСЫ Заодно прочитал биографию Альфреда Мирека в интернете. Был удивлен, как одному человеку столько испытаний в жизни выпало и какая страшная судьба оказаться в жерновах нашей истории, но тем не менее оставаться профессионалом и нести просвещение в массы.


----------



## dr.kolobok (2 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv писал:


> Всем привет! Мне 41 год. В школе занимался в школьном духовом оркестре, играл на альте, но длилось это год, потом школу поменял и все сошло на нет. Лет с 30 появилось желание играть на аккордеоне, но оно просто теплилось. В 35 лет подарили бу аккордеон Meteor Royal Standart 3/4. Но в это время у меня как родился второй ребенок и как не старался найти время на регулярное обучение, так и нашел. Потом появились и другие увлечения и аккордеон так и стоял на месте. Но  вот 2 недели назад опять торкнуло. Скачал себе самоучитель Мирека, купил простейший пюпитр и начал заниматься. Каждый день стараюсь заниматься по часу. Конечно трудно осваивать нотную грамотность. Задача у меня определенная - научиться исполнять несложные произведения, чтобы петь с друзьями и родственниками по праздникам и другим радостным событиям. Петь мы любим, но к сожалению в компаниях есть максимум это гитары у кого-то. Очень нравится как излагает материал Альфред Мирек, пока все понятно и все решает только практика. Конечно хотелось бы взять несколько уроков у частного преподавателя для правильной постановки рук и т.д., плюс разбираться с дальнейшим усложнением нотной грамотности. Но, к сожалению, предложений в интернете очень много и как выбрать я не знаю. Может быть кто-то посоветует или есть возможность у кого пообщаться по Скайпу. В самоучителе Мирека есть фраза, что курс рассчитан на 3 года при условии ежедневной практики не менее часа и это время у меня есть. Торопиться некуда. Еще у меня есть задача увлечь музыкой своего младшего сына на собственном примере. Физической культурой я его уже увлек на своем примере.
> 
> ПЫСЫ Заодно прочитал биографию Альфреда Мирека в интернете. Был удивлен, как одному человеку столько испытаний в жизни выпало и какая страшная судьба оказаться в жерновах нашей истории, но тем не менее оставаться профессионалом и нести просвещение в массы.


----------



## dr.kolobok (2 Апр 2018)

Посмотрите ещё самоучитель Баженова,тоже хороший материал. 
А у Мирека я врядли за три года уложусь


----------



## MAN (3 Апр 2018)

dr.kolobok (02.04.2018, 21:55) писал:


> Посмотрите ещё самоучитель Баженова, тоже хороший материал.


А ещё лучше *Бажилина* Романа Николаевича
Бажилин Р.Н. Самоучитель игры на баяне (аккордеоне)
Бажилин Р.Н. Школа игры на аккордеоне


----------



## bulkinpv (3 Апр 2018)

Спасибо, ребята. Бажилин у меня есть. Буду использовать по возможности. Сижу пока учу ноты. Скачал приложение на телефон и гоняю себя по всем октавам. Занимаюсь по вечерам. Жалко что приходится учитывать еще, что соседи есть  Эх жил бы в отдельном доме. Придется теперь аккордеон еще и на дачу возить


----------



## bulkinpv (13 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые музыканты! Помогите с таким вопросом. Катастрофически не хватает время на освоение аккордеона. Всего час в день. При том вечером 20.00-21.00. Я - жаворонок, встаю рано, занимаюсь физкультурой и еще есть время, но в это время я не могу заниматься на аккордеоне, потому что все спят. С утра я сейчас учу ноты и постигаю сольфеджио, постепенно. Появилась такая мысль, а если купить небольшой синтезатор, с возможностью подключения наушников, то ведь можно учить новые аппликатуры для правой руки например, разбираться. Есть конечно имитаторы аккордеона для мобильных устройств, но нужны тактильные ощущения. Или это ерунда?


----------



## ugly (13 Апр 2018)

Цифровой аккордеон Роланд. Тут про него много писали в таком же ключе.


----------



## vvz (13 Апр 2018)

Роланд в помощь, без вариантов... Всё дешевле, чем собственный дом)) 
(Но я выбрал все-таки дом)


----------



## yar_ko (15 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv (13.04.2018, 13:11) писал:


> Катастрофически не хватает время на освоение аккордеона.


 На фанерке или оргалите расчертите клавиатуру и пропевайте, что учите. Пальцы будут запоминать. Выучите интервалы, Вам будет легче мысленно 
проигрывать. Это старый приём обучения навыкам игры. Этим можно заниматься где угодно и когда угодно.


----------



## vvz (15 Апр 2018)

yar_ko (15.04.2018, 04:16) писал:


> На фанерке или оргалите расчертите клавиатуру и пропевайте, что учите. Пальцы будут запоминать. Выучите интервалы, Вам будет легче мысленно


Это что, серьезно!? ))


----------



## nvk (15 Апр 2018)

vvz (15.04.2018, 15:17) писал:


> Это что, серьезно!? ))


А Вы что, впервые об этом слышите...?  Приём известный и очень действенный в различных комбинациях...


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Апр 2018)

yar_ko писал:


> bulkinpv (13.04.2018, 13:11) писал:Катастрофически не хватает время на освоение аккордеона. На фанерке или оргалите расчертите клавиатуру и пропевайте, что учите. Пальцы будут запоминать. Выучите интервалы, Вам будет легче мысленно
> проигрывать. Это старый приём обучения навыкам игры. Этим можно заниматься где угодно и когда угодно.
> И в шестую палату.


----------



## bulkinpv (16 Апр 2018)

На Роланд точно денег нет


----------



## vvz (16 Апр 2018)

Может, тогда надо искать какое-то пустующее на это время помещение поблизости, договариваться...


----------



## zet10 (16 Апр 2018)

Vvz, тогда с женой будут проблемы, не поймёт)),если  она вообще есть... А с другой стороны,можно вместе осваивать аккордеон в снятом помещении.))...кстати по поводу"фанерки", далеко не бред,общеизвестный  профессиональный приём о котором писал ещё  Лист и Нейгауз.


----------



## vev (16 Апр 2018)

*zet10*,

Юра, гораздо эффективнее отрезать клаву от правого полукорпуса, вместо клапанов пружины поставить... Там хоть тактильные ощущения более похожи


----------



## vvz (17 Апр 2018)

zet10 писал:


> Vvz, тогда с женой будут проблемы, не поймёт)),если  она вообще есть... А с другой стороны,можно вместе осваивать аккордеон в снятом помещении.))...кстати по поводу"фанерки", далеко не бред,общеизвестный  профессиональный приём о котором писал ещё  Лист и Нейгауз.


При всем уважении к Вам и Листу, очень с трудом представляю всё это... Возможно, очень профессиональному человеку с абсолютным слухом это и подойдет (ведь писал же прекрасную музыку оглохший Бетховен). Но учится на этом?!...
Тоже, как и ТС, прошел такой период: панельный дом, соседи, а время поиграть есть лишь рано утром и поздно вечером... Вот тогда и появилась идея договориться со сторожем, с охраной где-нибудь поблизости, типа школа, детский сад... К счастью, переехал в собственный дом (одним из факторов как раз и была эта проблема), пристроил теплую веранду, и теперь можно играть громко хоть по ночам - даже в самом доме ничего не слышно. Ведь на баяне (и аккордеоне) играть "тихонечко" - не вариант.


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Апр 2018)

vvz писал:


> . Ведь на баяне (и аккордеоне) играть "тихонечко" - не вариант.


Я всё время живу в панельном доме, всю жизнь занимаюсь.  И не вижу проблем. Ведь телевизор соседа не слышно, значит и баяна ему не слышно.Занятие, это не соревнование на громкость.


----------



## bulkinpv (17 Апр 2018)

Главное желание! Час есть в день - это уже неплохо, тем более 2 раза в неделю на даче, а там занимайся сколько хочешь. Лето на носу, детей с женой на дачу, уже 2 часа. Уже 2 раз сходил в детскую музыкальную школу на занятия с преподавателем. С утра пока придумал такой вариант поразбираться с упражнениями - скачал на айпад симулятор аккордеона и изучаю аппликатуру и разные моменты в упражнении.


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,
мне тоже кажется, что проблема несколько высосана из пальца. Да, не надо играть в полную мощь ранним утром и поздним вечером, но уж в полголоса разбирать аппликатуру и тренировать пальцы в физиологичном положении, а не извращаться на планшетах, точно можно.

Синтезатор тоже весьма неплохо иметь, но скорее для освоения ф-но. Да, если хочется поиграть ночью, мое цифровое пианино (с синтезатором есть огромная разница и по цене и по свойствам) меня очень выручает


----------



## vvz (17 Апр 2018)

Евгений51 писал:


> Я всё время живу в панельном доме, всю жизнь занимаюсь.  И не вижу проблем. Ведь телевизор соседа не слышно, значит и баяна ему не слышно.Занятие, это не соревнование на громкость.


Вам повезло с соседями... Не уверен, что звук баяна можно сравнить со звуком телевизора - баян прошивает стены на раз, даже при небольшой громкости. 
Играть негромко можно конечно, но мы все знаем, что для этого нужен серьезный инструмент.


----------



## bulkinpv (17 Апр 2018)

Просто еще один момент это когда владеешь инструментом нормально и учишь серьезные произведения  А другое дело пилишь простые упражнения, путаясь в пальцах


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv/ писал:


> Просто еще один момент это когда владеешь инструментом нормально и учишь серьезные произведения  А другое дело пилишь простые упражнения, путаясь в пальцах


Класс, а как планшет поможет освоению? Для обучения очень важна реакция клавиши и много чего другого. Вы же пока не чувствуете клавиатуру и никакие эмуляторы здесь не помогут. Руку надо приучить чувствовать инструмент. Откалибровать чтоли. 

Чисто для справки. Мои соседи перестали меня слышать примерно через два года. Они считают, что я перестал играть... Вам недолго потерпеть осталось


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

Вот то, о чем я говорил:



На такой вещице можно спокойно "играть" хоть в самолете.


----------



## vasnaum (17 Апр 2018)

bulkinpv/ писал:


> Главное желание! Час есть в день - это уже неплохо, тем более 2 раза в неделю на даче, а там занимайся сколько хочешь. Лето на носу, детей с женой на дачу, уже 2 часа. Уже 2 раз сходил в детскую музыкальную школу на занятия с преподавателем. С утра пока придумал такой вариант поразбираться с упражнениями - скачал на айпад симулятор аккордеона и изучаю аппликатуру и разные моменты в упражнении.


Это - круто айпад, еще круче самоучитель с фонограммами и ансамблями на каждую  пьесу


----------



## Евгений51 (17 Апр 2018)

vvz писал:


> Евгений51 писал:
> 
> Играть негромко можно конечно, но мы все знаем, что для этого нужен серьезный инструмент.
> Какой серьёзный инструмент. Уши иметь надо. Чем громче, тем краше это не для музыки. В училище , да и в институте сидели через 4, 5 метром друг от друга  и учили. Никто даже не слышал друг друга. у меня в каждой комнате музыканты и занимаются. Мы друг друга не слышим, а соседи через стенку. Вы что работаете над динамикой или концертным исполнением при разучивании текста?


----------



## vvz (17 Апр 2018)

Евгений51 писал:


> vvz писал:Евгений51 писал:
> 
> Играть негромко можно конечно, но мы все знаем, что для этого нужен серьезный инструмент.
> Какой серьёзный инструмент. Уши иметь надо. Чем громче, тем краше это не для музыки. В училище , да и в институте сидели через 4, 5 метром друг от друга  и учили. Никто даже не слышал друг друга. у меня в каждой комнате музыканты и занимаются. Мы друг друга не слышим, а соседи через стенку. Вы что работаете над динамикой или концертным исполнением при разучивании текста?


Имелось ввиду, что нужен инструмент с хорошим ответом. "Ученические" баяны, как правило, его не имеют...


----------



## bulkinpv (20 Апр 2018)

Уважаемые музыканты. А какие посоветуете купить на мой старый Метеор ремни?. С 89 года они уже представляют жалкое зрелище


----------



## vev (20 Апр 2018)

*bulkinpv*,

Обязательно со стразами от Сваровски


----------



## zet10 (20 Апр 2018)

Vev,но это же очень круто?


----------



## bulkinpv (4 Май 2018)

Прозанимался уже целый месяц. Успешно соединил 2 руки. Лучше всего конечно на даче заниматься: и время больше и в любое время.


----------



## bulkinpv (26 Июн 2018)

Прозанимался второй месяц. И торкнуло меня перейти на баян. Короче теперь проблема с  методикой. Думаю сразу надо учиться  по пятипальцевой методике, особенно после аккордеона. А где взять материал. Есть только Семенов получается. Может кто подскажетчто? Все известные самоучители 4-пальцевые. Баян у меня пятирядный.


----------



## dj.sator (26 Июн 2018)

На мой очень скромный взгляд на баяне другой подход. Когда не хватает четырех пальцев играем пятью. Либо когда удобнее. На аккордеоне все время пять задействованы. Упражнения с пятым пальцем есть и у Бажилина и у Басурманова в самоучителях.
И я так понимаю не торкнуло, а аргументированно отговорили?


----------



## bulkinpv (26 Июн 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> На мой очень скромный взгляд на баяне другой подход. Когда не хватает четырех пальцев играем пятью. Либо когда удобнее. На аккордеоне все время пять задействованы. Упражнения с пятым пальцем есть и у Бажилина и у Басурманова в самоучителях.
> И я так понимаю не торкнуло, а аргументированно отговорили?
> 
> скажем так, и торкнуло и отговорили  Короче сам себе проблему создал


----------



## MAN (26 Июн 2018)

bulkinpv (04.05.2018, 10:42) писал:


> Думаю сразу надо учиться  по пятипальцевой методике, особенно после аккордеона. А где взять материал? Есть только Семенов получается. Может кто подскажет что?


Куда "подсказывать" прикажете? Электронная почта есть у вас?


----------



## bulkinpv (26 Июн 2018)

*MAN*, почта в личке


----------



## starless (27 Июн 2018)

Кому как удобно...Иногда с 5 удобно, иногда с 4. В зависимости от материала, целей исполнителя, ну и инструмента. Если обычный трёхрядный, то там спокойно с 4 пальцами можно. У меня рука достаточно большая, больше для фо-но, и  мне удобно 4.


----------



## bulkinpv (2 Июл 2018)

Если кто из чайников, как я будет читать эту тему, то после 2 месяцев занятий по Миреку очень рекомендую данный самоучитель. Очень понравилось заниматься по нему. 

Что понравилось:
1. Три издания, т.е. материал перерабатывался с учетом замечаний учеников. Автор просит делиться своим мнением, т.е. ему интересна обратная связь. (Жаль, что его уже нету в живых).
2. С ходу автор пишет, что самостоятельно научиться играть можно, если вам от 8 до 80 лет. Это мотивирует
3. Автор видимо в жизни был очень требовательным и жестким преподавателем, что сквозит в самоучителе постоянно.   Постоянно идет упор на последовательное выполнение всех заданий, упор на работу над ошибками. Это дисциплинирует. Другие самоучители    написаны как-то более формально
4. Автор выделяют ключевые моменты обучения жирным шрифтом и повторяет эти моменты неоднократно при изучении дальнейшего материала.

Понятно, что 2 месяца это ничто, но я лично очень доволен был. Все четко и последовательно. Занимаешься шаг за шагом. Теперь занимаюсь на баяне по Бардину. 

Ну и конечно посоветую банальность это еще найти преподавателя для работы над штрихами и посадкой. Мирек за всем уследить не сможет.


----------



## neil (13 Апр 2020)

А какая самая лучшая книга для изучения игры на баяне (3х рядном)? По вашему мнению

Что бы не просто упражнения, а было плавное изучение левой и правой клавиатуры баяна, по композициям с постепенным увеличением сложности


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

neil, 

все без исключения самоучители и школы построены именно по такому принципу: от простого к сложному. 
"Самой лучшей" книге в природе не существует. Люди разные и восприятие у них разное. Вы четко объясните, что Вам нужно? Для чего книга, какого уровня?


----------



## neil (13 Апр 2020)

Для человека который умеет читать ноты, но не играл на баяне, хочу самоучитель который бы вбил в руки расположение нот и самое главное правильную аппликатуру, что бы играть несложные произведения без каких-либо тех сложностей.

Те ориентированный более на произведения, а не тех моменты


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

Аппликатурные решения можно потренировать по любому самоучителю/школе. Расположение кнопок тоже не бином Ньютона: по диагонали они идут по хроматике а в рядах, соответственно, через малую терцию. 

Я бы сказал, что намного более важная вещь - несколько занятий с преподавателем, чтобы поставить инструмент и руку.


----------



## Игорь Маслов (4 Окт 2020)

neil, тоже в июне занялся изучением баяна, учусь по самоучителю Агафонова-Лондонова-Соловьёва. Наравится в этом самоучителе, что техническо-теоретические вопросы стоят отдельно от произведений. По уровню сложности всё разбито на разделы. Достаточно интересные произведения, часто знакомые. А какую литературу используете Вы?
И вопрос ко всем: для меня нет большого труда подобрать не сложную песню, а застольные зачастую сразу с аккордами. Но вот на каком принципе построить многоголосие, где брать терции-квинты-аккорды мне не очень понятно. Хотелось бы почитать теорию, подскажите где? На ютубе есть самоучка " баян как душа" говорит, что нот не знает, но многоголосие у него получается легко, не думаю, что он выучивает песни.


----------



## Vlad (5 Окт 2020)

Есть такое правило, что неблагозвучно звучит в терцию, хорошо звучит в сексту и наоборот. Квинты и кварты используются редко, в основном эпизодически. Вот основываясь на этом и используй двухголосие, а где уместо, если позволяет техника там и аккордиками поиграть хорошо.


----------



## Виктория Машошина (7 Окт 2020)

В 15 лет я училась играть на аккордеоне. Потом бабушка сказала, что нет денег и перестала меня водить на занятия. Сейчас я снова учусь играть. На днях преподаватель, ничего не объяснив, перестал со мной заниматься, хотя с дня знакомства в соцсетях он знал, что я инвалид 2 группы по эпилепсии. Я очень люблю аккордеон, но у нас в Бердянске нет мастеров, чтобы его ремонтировать. Все в Запорожье. И мне теперь нужен мастер - западают клавиши на правой клавиатуре и преподаватель аккордеона. Инструмент у меня есть время тоже. Здесь можно их найти?


----------



## Vlad (8 Окт 2020)

Уважаемая Виктория, возможно, такое поведение вашего преподавателя объясняется тем, что занятия музыкой и на аккордеоне в том числе сопровождаются определённой эмоциональной и психо-физической нагрузкой ( а в проф. музыке и перегрузками, стрессами), я не знаю особенностей вашей болезни, мне трудно судить, почему человек так поступил, но в любом случае просто поговорить по человечески с вами ей стоило бы. Это моё мнение. Что касается ремонта вашего инструмента, могу сказать следующее: если западают клавиши, это не такой уж и сложный ремонт, здесь не требуется особо тонкая настройка мастера, можно просто обратиться к хорошему рукастому аккуратному мужику, у которого руки растут из нужного места. Я думаю, что ему не сложно будет разобраться в причине западания клавиш и не сложно будет устранить эту причину, чаще всего приходится разобрать, где-то поработать напильничком, наждачкой, что-то почистить, что-то подклеить. Успехов вам!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (25 Ноя 2020)

Виктория Машошина написал(а):


> В 15 лет я училась играть на аккордеоне. Потом бабушка сказала, что нет денег и перестала меня водить на занятия. Сейчас я снова учусь играть. На днях преподаватель, ничего не объяснив, перестал со мной заниматься, хотя с дня знакомства в соцсетях он знал, что я инвалид 2 группы по эпилепсии. Я очень люблю аккордеон, но у нас в Бердянске нет мастеров, чтобы его ремонтировать. Все в Запорожье. И мне теперь нужен мастер - западают клавиши на правой клавиатуре и преподаватель аккордеона. Инструмент у меня есть время тоже. Здесь можно их найти?


Эх, Виктория, Вы сказали, что из Бердянска. И сразу нахлынули воспоминания. Дело в том, что мой педагог по Уфимскому училищу искусств - Костенко Николай Иванович - был родом из Бердянска. При этом он был еще и замечательным мастером по ремонту. Он каждое лето ездил на Родину. Жаль, что сейчас его нет с нами... Думаю, он смог бы Вам помочь)). 

Ваш педагог поступил не очень красиво. Но, возможно, у него были какие-то веские причины. Не судите его строго. 

Здесь Вам смогут помочь только советом. Кстати, попробуйте обратиться в ближайшую к месту жительства музыкальную школу. Вот например,








Музыкальная школа


Бердянска детская музыкальная школа создана в октябре 1943 года. Находится в центре города, в доме, который является историко-архитектурным памятником, по адресу ул. Ульяновых, 39.




www.brd24.com




Надеюсь, там Вам порекомендуют хорошего педагога, который сможет посещать Вас, если это необходимо.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (25 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Маслов написал(а):


> neil, тоже в июне занялся изучением баяна, учусь по самоучителю Агафонова-Лондонова-Соловьёва. Наравится в этом самоучителе, что техническо-теоретические вопросы стоят отдельно от произведений. По уровню сложности всё разбито на разделы. Достаточно интересные произведения, часто знакомые. А какую литературу используете Вы?
> И вопрос ко всем: для меня нет большого труда подобрать не сложную песню, а застольные зачастую сразу с аккордами. Но вот на каком принципе построить многоголосие, где брать терции-квинты-аккорды мне не очень понятно. Хотелось бы почитать теорию, подскажите где? На ютубе есть самоучка " баян как душа" говорит, что нот не знает, но многоголосие у него получается легко, не думаю, что он выучивает песни.


Здравствуйте, тезка.)
Многоголосие строится на основе гармонии, звучащей в данный момент. Используйте звуки из аккорда. Вам дали правильный совет выше: хорошо звучат звуки на расстоянии терции, сексты, реже квинты, октавы. То есть консонирующие интервалы. Диссонирующие, резкие по звучанию, используются реже (но используются, например, в задержаниях) - это секунды, септимы, кварты, ноны.

При сочинении подголоска используйте метод "комплиментарной ритмики". Когда в мелодии движение - в подголоске остановка (напопинаю на звуках аккорда/звучащей в данный момент гармонии). Когда в мелодии остановка - происходит движение в подголоске. Этот принцип работает когда мелодия у Вас и когда мелодия у солиста (певца, инструменталиста).
Во время движения в подголоске используйте опевания основных гармонических звуков сверху и снизу. Тогда в основном и появляются на короткое время диссонансы)). 
Удачи в творчестве!


----------



## maria67 (4 Окт 2021)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Не могла определиться с темой и написала сюда. Может кто знает случайно, обучают ли ( если да, то в каких) ЗАОЧНО или ОЧНО-ЗАОЧНО в музыкальных колледжах ? Направление-музыкальное исполнительство, инструмент баян. Высшее образование ( техническое) имеется. Из музыкального-музыкальная школа. Заранее спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Окт 2021)

maria67 написал(а):


> ЗАОЧНО или ОЧНО-ЗАОЧНО в музыкальных колледжах ?


Вам корочка нужна или мастерство? Если второе, то я б поискал в своей местности преподавателя хорошего уровня и брал бы у него уроки частным образом).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (4 Окт 2021)

maria67 написал(а):


> Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Не могла определиться с темой и написала сюда. Может кто знает случайно, обучают ли ( если да, то в каких) ЗАОЧНО или ОЧНО-ЗАОЧНО в музыкальных колледжах ? Направление-музыкальное исполнительство, инструмент баян. Высшее образование ( техническое) имеется. Из музыкального-музыкальная школа. Заранее спасибо за ответ!


У нас в Уфе заочного обучения в среднем звене нет, например в Уфимском училище искусств. В высшем звене - в институте искусств - заочка есть.


----------



## maria67 (18 Окт 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Вам корочка нужна или мастерство? Если второе, то я б поискал в своей местности преподавателя хорошего уровня и брал бы у него уроки частным образом).


Думаете, возьмут преподавать без корочки? Или в оркестре играть?)))


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Окт 2021)

maria67 написал(а):


> возьмут преподавать без корочки?


Я, видимо, что-то пропустил. То место, где Вы озвучили желание стать преподавателем... .


----------



## MAN (19 Окт 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Я, видимо, что-то пропустил.


Точно! Вы дали лишь один вариант ответа на собственный вопрос


Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Если второе, то я б...


А если первое?
Мария же задавала вполне конкретный вопрос: существует ли возможность заочного обучения в музыкальных колледжах по интересующему её профилю. И сообщила свои вводные: наличие начального музыкального образования и высшего технического.
Это вы тоже пропустили?


----------

